# DNS problems



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I just received IMs from two posters, one in CA and one in MI that cannot connect to the server. Sounds like a DNS issue, from the sounds of it. I (in FL) am having no problems at all.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah, it seems OK now.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I was having problems all day.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I couldn't get in between 2:30 and 6:00. Seems OK now.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

see http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=3257


> We've received a couple of reports from readers that name-services.com may be under a denial of service attack resulting in DNS being unavailable for a number of domains that host their DNS there.


tivocommunity.com uses name-service.com as its authoritative dns zone.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

STill farked from many places.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Only 1 of the 5 servers answers to me. Earlier today, none did.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've had only intermittent access for the past few hours...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...eNom had ROOT DNS Server issues yesterday that affected a lot of people. I am an eNom client with all my domain though them. As such, we were also affected. I do think the issue has been resolved.

Thanks


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

David Bott said:


> Hi...eNom had ROOT DNS Server issues yesterday that affected a lot of people. I am an eNom client with all my domain though them. As such, we were also affected. I do think the issue has been resolved.
> 
> Thanks


Have you considered having another site also hosting (slaving/secondarying) your DNS? I have all my domains hosted at 3 different locations (2 around here, 1 in Europe), all with different providers to prevent things like what happened yesterday. It's very unlikely that anyone is going to DDOS the 3 completely separate providers at the same time


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Nope, for it really has not been an issue and we are DNS'ed with 5 root servers. It was a just a fluke kid of thing. They were responding, just very slow. As such, it would not have gone on to the next DNS Root server. 

But thanks for the thought.


----------

